# Video Audio grabber software black screen



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I have the Manhattan video audio hardware and software for my computer to record videos to my computer. This software has been in my computer for a long time and I haven't used it much recently. I recently hooked up my video and audio outputs from my dvd player and tv to my computer. When I went to open the one touch video capture software on my computer I expected to see what was on my TV screen or dvd player but all I got was a black screen when the program opened. I did get the full panel bar but no signal coming in from the TV or dvd player. Can anyone tell me why this is happening? I used to use this program with windows 8 but now I have windows 10 and I am wondering if this is causing the problem. Where do I go from here to correct this problem. If this software is outdated, I would consider purchasing a new hardware and software so that I can record videos to my computer from my TV or dvd player. Please offer various suggestions to resolve this problem. Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not heard of that hardware. I would start with the manufacturer and confirm if that software is compatible with Windows 10. If it was released before or for Win8, it wouldn't surprise me if it's no longer supported.

Aside from that, there are numerous computer capture cards on the market. I recommend taking a look at the Hauppauge devices.


----------

